# WCET



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Why is WCET havinG issues with putting CET world back on the air

I have a 100% signal on 34 but not video


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

dorfd1 said:


> Why is WCET havinG issues with putting CET world back on the air
> 
> I have a 100% signal on 34 but not video


Call the staion and tell them what is happening... one of the engineers should be ale to tell you.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> Call the staion and tell them what is happening... one of the engineers should be ale to tell you.


it working now except that world is still 34,5 and cet-hd os 48.1 and create is 48.2


----------

